
Is Websummit the Internet's Primordial Soup - eposner
https://medium.com/@taigaio/on-the-origin-of-the-startapus-invincibilus-c565dd395641
======
ehurrell
Interesting article. While the central conceit pointing out the event's
evolutionary traits is a bit laboured there are a few good points in there:

"...turning startup entrepreneurship into a spectacle akin to The Voice is
demeaning and disconsiderate, unbecoming even of Donald Trump. Because 6
minutes are… well 6 minutes, the “competition” degenerates quickly into a
contest of style over substance."

I was at the event and it certainly was strange to see some companies embrace
'startup culture' rather than running a business.

